# Lynskey R230 review



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

This review is for the Lynskey R230 titanium road bike. I probably should start with a little about me. I’m 54, 5’9” and 155 pounds. I was 212 on the 50th birthday. I’ve been riding for just under three years. I’m doing between 4-5k miles per year. My first bike was a Giant Defy Advanced 1 and it was a really good bike. Great geometry for this beginner and comfortable for sure. I enjoyed the bike and didn’t need a new one. For some reason I decided I wanted to try titanium. I chose to order the frameset from Lynskey directly and dealt with Mr. Don Erwin. He was super knowledgeable and patient with me through the ordering process. You can ask him anything. He always makes time for you. Once I received the frame I built it up with Campagnolo Chorus 11, Campagnolo Neutron Ultra-wheels, Continental GP 4000s 25mm tires, Specialized Romin expert saddle, 3T stem and Easton EC90 aero handlebars. She came in at just about 17 pounds. This bike is not only more comfortable but also more efficient. Power transfer is exceptional and I feel like I can ride it all day. It climbs well and descends like A BMW. I will say that titanium IS all they say it is. Faster, more comfortable than my comfort carbon bike and just a joy to ride. I strongly recommend the Lynskey R230.


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice review, thanks for posting it. I was curious how you would like the Lynskey vs the Defy. Both really nice bikes for sure. I was checking out the pictures of your new R230 on the other thread and it looks great...Enjoy it! Btw...what is your impression of the Campy drive train? worth it?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I switched from Ultegra to Campy SR11 on the Giant and will never go back. Built the Lynskey up with Chorus as I soon realized I over did it with the super record the first time. Next bike will have EPS for sure. I'm not anti Shimano, just pro Campy  The Lynskey just keeps getting better all the time.


----------



## 73Chaz (May 18, 2014)

Just ordered an R230. It's a big plunge for me as it is MUCH more than any bike I've bought previously. 

Reading the review helped me over the line a little, so thank you.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Glad it was helpful. You will love the Lynskey for a very long time. Mine is NEVER leaving my stable.


----------



## 73Chaz (May 18, 2014)

Just spoke to the bike shop; my R230 will be ready to collect tomorrow.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

73Chaz said:


> Just spoke to the bike shop; my R230 will be ready to collect tomorrow.


Let us know how it goes, I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Great review!! Welcome to the world of Lynskey owners!!

I have a 2014 Lynskey R255 with full Ultegra and absolutely love it!! I ordered the complete bike when it was 35% off just before Christmas. I paid cash, so I got the best deal I could. I almost ordered the 230, but I have degenerated discs in both my neck and lower back, so riding a bike with a slightly more aggressive geometry wasn't an option. I don't race and I'm done doing group rides, so I figured the 255 best suited my riding style. I agree, the Lynskey titanium bike is MORE than I ever imagined it would be. It sure beats the hell out of a CF bike by leaps and bounds!!

I would have loved to have Campy on my bike, but I was at my top limit of my budget. The Ultegra 6800 serves me just fine.

Enjoy your ride!!


----------



## 73Chaz (May 18, 2014)

Picked up the bike yesterday. I guess I was preparing myself to be underwhelmed... but not at all!

It rides wonderfully. It handles wonderfully and it feels quick. Really, it is everything I could ask for and now just need to concentrate on getting fit. I'm also working on my flexibility with the aim of losing the stem spacers at some point. Will also be changing the pedals; bit of miscommunication with the bike shop there but not a big problem; everything else with the build is absolutely spot on so good job.
View attachment 297580


----------



## 73Chaz (May 18, 2014)

Just noticed that the photo is not showing - will post in the Lynskey photo thread.


----------

